# My Crank Spider "Icky"



## Todd (Sep 1, 2007)

Wanted to share my FC Spider with you. She definitely got the little ones attention!!!!!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

The kids must have freaked ! They are scared to death of my big spider and it doesn't move... yours must have been a huge hit. Is there a how-to somewhere? Fantastic work.


----------



## Todd (Sep 1, 2007)

Yep thats the one..
Hope you enjoy.
Todd


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet, did you make this spider or buy him?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great. 

We do want to know the orgin. Make or buy?


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow, that thing is huge. Do you have a video of it in action?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I think I ran across your how-to while back. The legs were made from dowels and the abdomin a balloon mache, right? This is one of my faves. I SO want to make on for '08!


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Need more info man!!!
id like a link to your how-to, I couldent find it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

http://softlyspokenmagicspells.com/halloween/dcs.html This is the one I saw


----------



## Todd (Sep 1, 2007)

Thank you for the compliments.
She is a homemade creation, acknowledgments to Allen's Halloween page and his dangling spider creation as well as some guy named Doug Ferguson who did something with a flying ghost......Haaaaaa ha haaaaaaaaaaa. 

I do not have any pics of construction however if the interest is there I may be able to redcreate and provide some pics to some of the steps.

Her legs are wooden dowels of descending size and her body is floral foam coated with fiberglass resin.

Thanks for looking,
Todd


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a very kewl prop. Great job.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Holy moly! That would scare the crap out of a lot of people that I know here!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Todd...the interest is there!!! I want to build something like this for my haunted woods. Outstanding Prop! Very professional.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Awsome FCS, I want one.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I made one last year but the legs became deadly weapons as they would fall apart and go flying. How did you get the dowels to stay together???


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

me too...me too! I wanna see a How-To. That thing is great and I suffer SEVERELY from arachnophobia ...but I'd still love one in my haunt!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

tonguesandwich said:


> I made one last year but the legs became deadly weapons as they would fall apart and go flying. How did you get the dowels to stay together???


did you try epoxy?


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

I will also say that I would like to see a how-to on this, that is a very nice spider. Although I really don't like spiders. Not afraid of them, they are just very sneeky.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Tried epoxy, tried dowel inserts...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

man! is that cool


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Gorrilla Glue? Seems like if epoxy didn't work, that wouldn't either though.


----------



## Technician of Terror (Nov 7, 2007)

Mine's not quite as big but the legs are still intact.

I built a fixture on plywood with nails driven into it that helped me shape the legs somewhat similar. Cut the dowels and drilled small diameter holes in the ends. Took bailing wire (smaller than hangars - bigger than .032 safety wire) and glued the wire into the holes making complete legs. Some JB-Weld used as filler, sand and paint.

Next time I would use an epoxy glue (or more flexible material) rather than the JB as the JB is rigid and will crack over time.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Did you try wood glue? Call me wild & crazy, but it seems that's what it's made for... the glue is stronger than the wood it's gluing...

If you're paranoid look for resorcinol wood glue. That's what airplane builders use. If it's strong enough to keep an airplane propeller from coming apart, I doubt your spider would be much of a challenge to it.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's one wicked looking spider!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*Oh Yuck...that spider is awesome!!!*


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I think I'm in love! that is the spider I want, no wait I want more than one! I really need a how to for this one!! I can already see them all over my yard and roof! GREAT job


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Tried wood glue... might wrap in shrink wrap or just get the fiberglass out..ugh.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

That's one of the nicest spider bodies I've ever seen!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes yes, i need one too. Come on, come on, I need a how to. HELLLPPP!!!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Dotto, How-to please


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

hmmmmm...months of begging. Sounds like me to my wife.


----------

